# First trip on the new boat



## fish4life (Mar 3, 2008)

We Left the Pass on the new to me 1985 24' Grady around 7:30 pm sat. for a night of fishing. What a trip it was. We got to the edge around 9:00pm and set anchor and fished for 12hr. caught five person limit of football mingos, 2 black-fin tuna, 5 Kings kept 2, one snapper about 20lbs Released until snapper season, and what a bonus that came as we were cleaning up the boat to head to the dock!!! 6' 118lb Wahoo on a dead cigar minnow in a chum slick, on a Penn 9500 an a one pice ugly stick, Thanks To the crew we were able to get this beast on the boat!!!


----------



## guam_bomb80 (Nov 17, 2010)

Bout time you posted this report!!! Ive been waiting to see that PIG!!!


----------



## fish4life (Mar 3, 2008)

I here ya!!!!


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

Nice work


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Sweet!!!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks for the steaks they were delicious!
we have a new favorite fish now.

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

you forgot to ,ention a starter rebuild


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

holy cow,pig i mean!!! that a stud hoo!!!! congrats.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

That is a stud wahoo, i hope to catch one like that one day.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

oxbeast1210 said:


> Thanks for the steaks they were delicious!
> we have a new favorite fish now.


Those things are amazingly tasty.


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

That is a stud!! Congrats.


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Here is another picture of the one who caught it


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I regret not going with you it could have been me that caught it haha. although I probly would have lost it. crazy that you cought it on that penn without getting spooled.

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

What an accomplishment! Put a feather in you hat for that one.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

congrats on the wahoo


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Shane,
Did you catch it from an anchored boat? That's a trophy Wahoo for sure.


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Yes it was caught from an anchored boat its amazing how fast these fish are when he hit the cigar minnow he headed south in a quickness you could hear the power pro cutting through the water power pro is a cutting machine on rope as he was ripping line he went under the anchor rope and the power pro cut through two of a 3 strand 5/8 rope


----------



## fish4life (Mar 3, 2008)

Oh yea forgot about the starter. Brand new starter. Whe we arived at the edge. Cut the motor of to drift for a quick drop down. Went to crank the engine back up and the bendix would just spin. Crap i new the rectifier was charging. Pulled the cowling and the bendix was stuck so we pulled the starter of and fixed it. Thanks to mike macombs he had some penn reel grease. Penn really came through this trip. Lol


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Penn reel lube its not just for reels anymore lol


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

stud !


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice fish for sure.



floater said:


> as he was ripping line he went under the anchor rope and the power pro cut through two of a 3 strand 5/8 rope


That pretty incredible.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Awesome Hooter!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm ready to eat some more
lets go so u can catch another!

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

That wahoo is unbelievable, I'd be happy just to catch one half that size. He would have been a tournament winner for sure. Thanks for the pics and sharing!


----------

